# A couple of questions...please answer anyone.



## brett88 (Sep 21, 2005)

*My depersonalization/derealization started about a year and a half ago - at the end of January '04. I have yet to been diagnosed with dp/dr, but i truly believe its is what i have. Unfortunately, I was diagnosed with Anxiety, and put on (over the course of the last year and a half), 8 different medications. None of which have made a damn bit of difference, or relieved my symptoms in the slightest bit. 
I do have a couple of questions though.

1.) Did everybody's dp/dr start directly after using a drug? Mine seemed to have started more than a month after using it for the last time.

2.) Does you just have episodes of dp/dr? Mine seems to be a 24 hour a day, 7 day a week ordeal, with absolutely no relief.

Granted, at times its worse than others. For example if I'm in a place with all flourescent lighting, it gets worse. Pretty much if Im in any place for more than an hour it gets real bad...and any longer -seems just unbearable. I cant even sit and enjoy a movie anymore. Itll take me 3 hours to watch a 2 hour movie, simply because i cant focus...or my vision gets really distorted, so ill have to get up and take like 10 or 15 minute breaks. I keep having to leave places and come back...malls, work, especially grocery stores and my school. Alot of restuarants make it worse as well. It seems that i can never just sit in one place and relax or enjoy myself without having to get up and leave the room, and try and get my thoughts together.  *


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

im 24/7 right now, its unreal..


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

1. my dp started right after the drug (first and only joint)
2. 24/7 dp, not episodic

btw. what drug did you take?
+ the problem with fluorescent lights is a common symptom


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

*
Welcome...I wish it was under better circumstances that you came here, but none the less, glad you found this site. 
I have had DP for over 2 years now...I did the Pharmacuitical drug route, however...I took myself off. The drugs are ok if you get relief from them...they didnt do much for me. There are a few of us (myself included) that got DP without having done illegal drugs...pot, LSD...etc... so I hope that answers that part of it. As far as help, there is some good information and suggestions on some of these boards, but like any other condition...what works for one person doesn't always work for someone else. For myself, I found that time and acceptance helps out the most. "You must first understand the beast you wish to kill". Then when you learn some positive ways to cope with this "thing" (DP), it will make it a lot easier. You must be able to get the anxiety under control...that is key. Whatever that takes you must do it. Because if you cant get past the anxiety, your road will be a very long one. I know this isn't the greatest news, but for me, I know it was the TRUTH. Good luck, I hope we can be of help to you. Remember...never give up the fight!

Tony*


----------



## brett88 (Sep 21, 2005)

The drug I used was pot. I had used it 3 times, the last time being in December of 2003. My dp/dr didnt start til the end of January. The only reason I even tied the two events together is because that its the exact same spacey, drugged feeling that i had each time i smoked weed.


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

1)My dp/dr has nothing to do with drugs..
2)Mine dp/dr is 24/7 too, though it's sometimes worse and sometimes better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

I can't say that my dp started with pot. I can say though that is started due to overwhelming stress/anxiety with my brother in the army and other family issues. I've had dp for a year. Mine's not episodic, but it does vary in intensity from time to time. I hate it. I feel very alone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

1) My dp/dr didn't start with drug use.

2) I've had it 24/7 for the past 5 years, give or take.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

I think dp/dr would have started irrespective of drugs,or would have manifested thru a traumatic event.ive read about people gettin it from smoking a cigarette,so was a disaster waitin to happen.Are you sure its 24/7?Thats something we all have to be totally honest about,id say it ranges from tollerable to deeply disturbing,and overlaps with general anxiety normal people experience anyway.Our challenge is to realize this,get busy with our lives and do something,rather than sit and fret about it.Ive copped this and,although i do have dark moments(not entire days any more),have come to realize we are the authors of sliding into dp/dr rather than tollerating anxiety and moving thru it.you arent dpd when writing a post,reading a post,doing anything really with purpose,at least not as badly dpd.You are dpd when you stay in bed,watch tv all day,stay isolated,are hung over,etc.etc


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah i feel Ihave this feeling of constant high all the time. Like im never fully rested

I too can not go into grocery stores, resturants, schools, big places with bad lighting.

Lighting really messes with me I feel horrible in bad light. The only time I feel good is watching tv playing computer in my basement where its completey dark. dark seems to make things easier


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, my problems were caused by a rather large weekend of excess.

Starting friday night, i started taking ecstasy and MDMA powder until sunday morning when i took two hits of acid. Then that afternoon, i started smoking weed - when the problems started. (although, ive been smoking it since i was 13, and probably smoked plent over the course of the weekend - i cant remember). Although this wasnt TOO far off my usual exploits at the time, im not telling you this to show off, all im saying is maybe you can put it in perspective a bit with my experience. smoking a few joints or taking a few E's isnt going to trigger some mental breakdown, and thats from a scientific point of view and from experience.

Well, i had a year of feeling mad (although keeping it to myself), but im 99.9% fine now. I changed my lifestyle gradually, and after a while it just went away.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I only really experience dr symptoms I think but they are 24/7 and they came on after coming off of a drug that I had been on for 23 years plus years of severe trauma. Who knows what caused it but it is a living hell. I don't ever have any relief. I have lived like this for 2 years now. I hope that we all find our answers soon and I agree with the guy who keeps saying that what works for one may not work for another. In my case, I believe that there is something off in my brain. Like some chemical process or specific part is messed up. I am doing all that I can to eat right and exercise and take supplements that will help to heal the whole body and then after I have done all these things for awhile, I will consider taking drugs like ssri's to affect a change. Good luck!!!! freesong


----------

